# Rollfast project



## Drzdave58

i recently picked this 40 something rollfast I believe...gonna do a bit of a custom build.nothing fancy....frame is nice and solid...good forks handlebars and struts and crank...not sure what I’m gonna do yet for paint etc..will put new tires on it....gotta do a thorough cleaning first...I’ve done the front hub and steering tube so far...I’m open to any great suggestions or ideas from you guys..


----------



## Drzdave58

Guess I posted this in the wrong place....I’ll move it over to the project ride forum....my bad!


----------



## the tinker

Drzdave58 said:


> Guess I posted this in the wrong place....I’ll move it over to the project ride forum....my bad!



No, it's in the right place. That bike has "Custom written all over it. The tank for that bike is easy to find, and the old 1938-48 vertical. springer would be killer on it. Some nice graphics on the tank, like this bike has, would look awesome .>>>>>>>.

 Now,  this is not my bike, and is older than your bike, but is an excellent example of what your's could look like.


----------



## Drzdave58

Drzdave58 said:


> i recently picked this 40 something rollfast I believe...gonna do a bit of a custom build.nothing fancy....frame is nice and solid...good forks handlebars and struts and crank...not sure what I’m gonna do yet for paint etc..will put new tires on it....gotta do a thorough cleaning first...I’ve done the front hub and steering tube so far...I’m open to any great suggestions or ideas from you guys..
> 
> View attachment 783182
> 
> View attachment 783183
> 
> View attachment 783184
> 
> View attachment 783185
> 
> View attachment 783186



Don' think this bike has ever been serviced...the grease in the front axle bearings...steering bearings...bb..was all dried up..the bearings were still good tho mostly...replaced the steering bearing..the rubber on the pedals show very little wear so I don' think it was ridden that much...the front axle cleaned up nice


----------



## fordmike65

Can you check for a serial number under the bottom bracket(crank housing)?


----------



## Drzdave58

fordmike65 said:


> Can you check for a serial number under the bottom bracket(crank housing)?



Hey mike...here it is..i guess it' a 1947 right?


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like it. Cool project.


----------



## Drzdave58

Drzdave58 said:


> Hey mike...here it is..i guess it' a 1947 right?View attachment 783788



Stripped the ugly blue paint off the forks...some of the original paint is still there...nice patina...probably will leave it like that...started stripping the frame too..


----------



## Drzdave58

Drzdave58 said:


> View attachment 784737 View attachment 784738 View attachment 784739
> Stripped the ugly blue paint off the forks...some of the original paint is still there...nice patina...probably will leave it like that...started stripping the frame too..



The rims have quite a bit of marks where I cleaned off the rust...may end up painting the rims...not sure


----------



## Drzdave58

Got the crappy blue paint stripped off the frame...the patina is pretty nice I think...looks like it may be ratrod/custom build...do you guys know what this other serial number on the seat tube means.?

 

 

 ..it says G120607


----------



## GTs58

Man, you been bustin tail on that. Nice job cleaning it up, I don't have the patients to something like that.


----------



## Drzdave58

GTs58 said:


> Man, you been bustin tail on that. Nice job cleaning it up, I don't have the patients to something like that.



Yeah...I have been spending a couple hours every day for the past week on it...the weather here has been crappy..so..can’t do much else....lots still left to do..


----------



## Drzdave58

Got the cheap white paint stripped off the fenders..


 

 

 ..not much original paint left on them


----------



## Drzdave58

So...after many hours of stripping paint...cleaning rust off every nut..bolt..and part..cleaning and replacing bearings etc..i finally got the bike together...replaced the original bars with U bars...and got a nice original vintage messinger saddle of a fella on this forum....i think the bike cleaned up nice...just waiting for a set of cream thick brick tires to arrive..took it for a ride with the old tires on it and am very impressed with the solid feel of the ride!..i love it..


----------



## Drzdave58




----------



## Drzdave58

Finally got my quick brick tires...shes all done for now...rides real nice!


----------



## buickmike

Who makes these tires? Size+ pressure - please.


----------



## Drzdave58

Th


buickmike said:


> Who makes these tires? Size+ pressure - please.



their made by Felt bicycles..size 26 x 2.125...50 psi max


----------



## buickmike

Drzdave58 said:


> Th
> their made by Felt bicycles..size 26 x 2.125...50 psi max




OK - now when searching. EBay or Amazon. Neither one has any fir sale. Shame too. Could use the increase in pressure. Tho I prolly have to retrue. My wheels.


----------



## Drzdave58

buickmike said:


> OK - now when searching. EBay or Amazon. Neither one has any fir sale. Shame too. Could use the increase in pressure. Tho I prolly have to retrue. My wheels.



Yes...they are hard to find anywhere accept thru a felt dealership...I think motostrano carries them..


----------



## Drzdave58

I found the perfect front fender ornament..


----------



## Santee

I really like the old Rollfast bikes. This one looks fantastic.


----------



## Drzdave58

Thx Santee ...it was my first time cleaning up a vintage bike..when I found it it was in very poor condition...I’m no vintage bike expert or anything ,I just like fixing things up again so they can be used..i was happy with how it turned out...it was a fun experience...got a lot of people asking me about it when I took it out..I really like the American made vintage cruisers...I ended up selling it to a guy who was nuts about it...he rides it regularly...I might try doing another one but their pretty scarce in Canada..


----------



## modelcarjedi

Great looking ride !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

